# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Bücher zum Thema Thailand

## schiene

Ich habe festgestellt das hier zwar einige Bücher vorgestellt werden,aber dies immer in einem einzelnenTread.
Wäre es nicht besser dies zusammen in einem Bereich zu schreiben??


Ich mache mal den Anfang mit einem Buch welches ich mir bei Amazon bestellt habe und es gestern bekommen habe.

*Willkommen in der Hölle, ein Mann kämpft ums Überleben in thailändischen Gefängnissen* 

Inhalt:
"Die meisten Leute können sich kaum vorstellen, was ich durchgemacht habe. Ich habe dieses Buch geschrieben, damit Sie es können. Viele finden es schwierig, alles nachzuvollziehen, andere wollen es nicht glauben. Aber es ist alles wahr, und ich habe es aufgeschrieben, damit die abscheuliche Brutalität und die Ungerechtigkeit, die Menschen wie mir in thailändischen Gefängnissen täglich widerfährt, ans Tageslicht kommt und eingestanden wird. Ich habe meine Geschichte so erzählt, daß Sie der Hölle ins Auge blicken können."

----------


## schiene

zu:Willkommen in der Hölle, ein Mann kämpft ums Überleben in thailändischen Gefängnissen 

Hab das Buch im Urlaub gelesen und vieles klingt so unglaublich das man es teilweise nicht glauben möchte.
Da meine ich nichteinmal die Zustände in den Gefängnissen sondern der Ablauf der polizeil.Untersuchungen,die Art und Weise der Anwälte,Richter und Staatsanwälte.Sollte jeder mal gelesen haben um sich ein Bild vom Rechtssysthem in Thailand machen zu können und wie schnell es gehen kann das man in Schwierigkeiten kommen kann.

----------


## schiene

*Paradies der Lüste - Ein Reisebericht aus Thailand von Kit McCann*

Habs gerade fertig gelesen.Naja,zeitweise bissel primitiv geschrieben aber das Buch steckt voller Wahrheiten.Man kann zwar nicht alles pauschalisieren aber vieles ist halt einfach so.Eine kurzweilige Lektüre für zwischendurch.
*Inhalt:*
"In dem Moment, wenn man von einer Thai-Lady angelächelt wird, weiß man, dass es einen Himmel gibt - den du aber bezahlen musst." Willkommen in Thailand, wo unzählige männliche Touristen jedes Jahr von jungen Frauen angelockt werden, deren Lächeln sexuelle Ekstase und vielleicht sogar Liebe verspricht. 
Trotz der exotischen Sehenswürdigkeiten, der traumhaften Strände und des fantastischen Essens liegt für viele Besucher die Magie von Fernost einzig und allein im Sex. Heute lassen sich Ausländer aus aller Welt in den thailändischen Touristenstädten Patong und Pattaya von ganzen Armeen verführerischer Damen nicht nur die Herzen stehlen, sondern auch das Geld aus dem Portemonnaie. 
Nirgendwo ist die käufliche Sexualität so industrialisiert wie in Thailand. Für viele Touristen mag es ein preisgünstiges Sexparadies auf Erden sein, aber für die unzähligen liebestrunkenen Männer, die sich dem Charme der Thai-Ladys nicht entziehen können, wird es oftmals zur reinsten Hölle"

----------


## schiene

*Fettnäpfchenführer Thailand von Daniel Müller*


Mangos und Chilis, lieblich süß und höllisch scharf. Relaxtes Easy-Going und strikte Etikette, Machokultur und Ladyboys, buddhistische Sanftheit und brutale Tierkämpfe, moderne Glitzerfassaden und uralter Geisterglaube: Thailand und seine Menschen zu verstehen ist - verwirrend. 

Hinter zuweilen verwestlichten Kulissen haben sich im "Land der Freien" viele Bräuche, Regeln und Marotten unverfälscht erhalten. Zahlenmystik, frivole Glückssymbole und ulkige Maskottchen gehören ebenso zum Alltag wie Schnupperküsse, Miniaturgärten und Essensschnitzereien. Umrahmt wird diese bunt-vergnügte Welt von einem präzisen Benimmsystem. Klar, dass es beim Eintauchen in das schillernde Thai-Universum zu mancherlei Wellenschlägen kommt. 

Auch Martin, Susanne und Lisa haben in ihrer neuen berufsbedingten Interimsheimat einige kulturelle Schwimmeinheiten zu absolvieren. Ob sie nun mit einer zu forschen Wissbegier anecken, kein Feingefühl für die Sphäre des Übersinnlichen aufbringen oder Lockerheit mit Ungezwungenheit verwechseln - es braucht einige Übung, um den Thai Way souverän zu gehen. Aber alles halb so wild: Thais sind Experten in Toleranz, und ihre spielerische Lässigkeit macht jede Lektion zu einem einzigartigen Erlebnis.
Leseprobe findet ihr hier:
Fettnäpfchenführer Thailand*> CONBOOK Verlag für Literatur & Länder

----------


## schiene

Leider nur in englisch...

Colin Mackay, A History of Phuket and the Surrounding Region
Bangkok: White Lotus, 2013. Pp. xii, 543; timeline, maps, figures, photographs, bibliography, notes, no index.

----------


## Larissa

Wie ist denn das SPrachniverau, ist es schwierig oder eher leicht zu verstehen?

----------


## schiene

> Wie ist denn das SPrachniverau, ist es schwierig oder eher leicht zu verstehen?


Naja das ist schon bisschen abhängig von den Englischkentnissen.
Meine sind nicht gut und zum lesen des Buches wäre es mir zu schwierig.
Vielleicht helfen dir diese Bewertungen weiter 
http://www.amazon.com/A-History-Phuk.../dp/9744801956

oder
http://asiapacific.anu.edu.au/newman...lc-nmrev-lxxx/

----------

